
72M Req/h for $0.05 on a Packet Host with a Hyper Webserver (Rust) - larsvegasGT
https://twitter.com/algermissen/status/853669851923005440
======
larsvegasGT
There is a detailed blog post: [http://www.jalg.net/2017/04/web-services-with-
rust-part-1-ex...](http://www.jalg.net/2017/04/web-services-with-rust-
part-1-exploring-hyper)

